# Gardasil vaccine.....yes or no???



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey everyone! So i have a few questions! Has anybody here received this vaccination or knows somebody that has? What do you think about it? I went to the doctor's yesterday and i asked her about it and she saids it would be a really smart thing to do. Next week, i'm going to get a test to make sure i've never had HPV and then we can start the vaccines. But now i did a quick search on yahoo and although i found good info about it and many praises, i also found an article about HPV vaccine related deaths & other bad side effects! Its pretty scary and now i'm starting to think maybe i should wait??? That's why i'm hoping you guys here could give me any info you have and your thoughts or personal experience with this! Thanks!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 29, 2008)

I believe it's required for girls here in Texas.

It's a very painful shot.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 29, 2008)

Owwwww LOL yeah i heard you will experience pain around the shot area or tenderness. I'm not scared of needles but more of the side effects after like nausea!


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 29, 2008)

my mom works at planned parenthood and has advised me not to get it. she says that there hasnt been enough testing so you never know what could develop 10 or 15 years down the road as a result of the vaccine. my friend got it, and she said it was very painful, just like shimmer said. also she said it was red and swollen for about a week. i'm not totally against it, these are just some of the negative aspects to keep in mind.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah i heard it was a very very painful shot. and some people may faint after it is given.
I am opting out when my daughters turn 13 or whenever they made it mandatory.  I think it's too young.  
If you are having unprotected sex with more than one partner it is a good idea. You can still get hpv using a condom so its good for you and your partner to both get checked out.
Eventually the vaccine will be given to men as well because they are carriers too.


----------



## TUPRNUT (Feb 29, 2008)

Do your homework!  I'm not sure this vaccine is being marketed well... It appears that most individuals who get cervical cancer from HPV have an existing underlying autoimmune problem such as lupus or HIV.  There is a very small percentage of women who meet this criteria, so the question is why are they pushing all young girls to get this? I don't think this the product has been around long enough to understand the physical consequences of vaccinating preteen girls or even 20-something women.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm really starting to think against getting it. I read somewhere that only 11,000 girls have been given it (i think that stat may only be in Canada) and i don't think there's enough research or long-term data to back everything up. I still enjoy reading what everyone is posting so keep it up! Thanks!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmm I was going to investigate it here up in Canada as well, see what my doc. says. So you were right, but I read online that it was 11,000 people in the testing they did, from all over the world. Ugh it makes me nervous now, b/c there seem to be drugs that get approved (this was approved in 06) but later down the line they are pulled off the shelves due to possible links to serious ailments. This one line I read made me nervous: "The most common side effect is soreness at the injection site. CDC, working with the FDA, will continue to monitor the safety of the vaccine after it is in general use."

Ummm so I revoke my last statement, I don't think I will seriously pursue this. It only protects against 4 types, and there are quite a few more strains not vaccinated. I just don't like the idea that there's a good likelihood that many women over their lifetime have a good possibility of contracting a strain of HPV and won't know it (hence the pap tests).


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Hey everyone! So i have a few questions! Has anybody here received this vaccination or knows somebody that has? What do you think about it? I went to the doctor's yesterday and i asked her about it and she saids it would be a really smart thing to do. Next week, i'm going to get a test to make sure i've never had HPV and then we can start the vaccines. But now i did a quick search on yahoo and although i found good info about it and many praises, i also found an article about HPV vaccine related deaths & other bad side effects! Its pretty scary and now i'm starting to think maybe i should wait??? That's why i'm hoping you guys here could give me any info you have and your thoughts or personal experience with this! Thanks!!!_

 

What's interesting is they did the study before it was approved by the FDA here in Alb. NM...basically there were many girls who contributed and were guinea pigs for it.


From my understanding, though there are possible side effects, the vaccination can only do more good than harm.

Currently, I am contributing to a second study in which there is another HPV vaccine that is pre-market right now.  I have been doing it almost 4 years now.  It's being run by the University of New Mexico, the same University that did the first study I mentioned.  It is a blind study, I'm not sure if I got the control or the actual vaccine, and won't know until the study is through.  It is getting closer to being approved.  I have not had any issues, though I don't know what I got...

The only thing I can say is it is VERY tender afterward.  I got shot in the arm 3 separate times...it hurt for a day or so and my arm felt heavy, but I am perfectly normal!!

My Bff has been diagnosed with HPV.  This is a very scary thing and leads to cervical cancer.

I suggest you get the shot.  It will most likely be just fine for you in the end.

If you can protect yourself from disease, why not?  I would recommend it to everyone.  Especially since this type of cancer is a common lady killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Protect yourself and your future kids, I say.

If you ladies have questions about this, please PM me.  I can provide a lot of info regarding this.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 29, 2008)

I think you meant 'good than harm'.


----------



## xStefanie711 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have had 2 of the 3 shots so far. It didn't hurt at all. The 1st shot: I went by myself and they made me wait 15 minutes before I could leave in case I had any adverse reactions (I didn't)... Neither shot caused any reactions nor did it hurt. A little sore, but that’s pretty much a give in with any kind of shot. My doctor said I should get it and my insurance covered it, so I decided to do it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm a women's health nurse in a hospital and i have given Guardasil injections and never had anyone faint.  If it lessens the chance of cervical cancer, why not? It's just one teensy tiny shot. 
Most of the people who get cervical cancer have had unprotected intercourse, and they are carriers or have had one to four different types of viruses. 
We give this to to pre adolescent girls and they do not balk at it. 

Cervical cancer is often found to late-it spreads to the bowel, the liver etc..... It's a nasty cancer.


----------



## captodometer (Feb 29, 2008)

I am a public health epidemiologist; I haven't heard anything about vaccine related deaths.  There does seem to be a lot of vaccine paranoia in general, and Gardasil is particularly controversial because it's for an STD.  Sex, religion, conservative politics, and medicine don't mix.

11,000 people is a fairly large clinical trial.  I wouldn't be put off by the sample size.

70% of cervical cancers are caused by one of 2 different HPV strains.  70% odds of success are pretty good; 100% will never be reached with this vaccine or any other one.

Most women with HPV don't know that they have it; estimates are that up to 80% of the sexually active adult population has it.  And not everybody gets regular Pap  smears, if they've even had one at all.  In the United States and most developing countries, this is a service that has to paid for and lots of people don't even come close to having the money.  And in places like New Zealand, where the service is free, lots of women still don't get it.  A lot of people just don't like the idea of having their privates poked and prodded in a medical office.  Pap smears for everyone just isn't going to happen.

The statement that it's mostly women with underlying immune system issues that go on to have cervical cancer isn't really true.  Chemotherapy patients are definitely immunocompromised, but most of them either recover, or die of sepsis or metastasis of the original tumor.  Most AIDS patients die of sepsis, and kidney failure takes out a lot of lupus patients.  Given the actual prevalence of HPV infection, and the large number of immunocompromised people (AIDS, cancer, autoimmune disease, old age, etc), the actual number of cervical cancer cases would be expected to be much higher than it actually is if having a competent immune system were the only issue involved.  For example: the number of annual cervical cancer deaths in NZ is about equal to the the number of HIV patients, and the HIV patients are mostly men who don't have a cervix.  And the skin cancer rate here is quite high: a lot of the female melanoma patients would be expected to develop cervical cancer and they just don't.

The majority of people with HPV never go on to develop cancer.  And for those that do, it's probably more of a genetic issue: the person's immune system is generally good but just not against HPV.  The genetics are still being worked out.  And since the genetics haven't been completely sorted, it's difficult to say exactly who will get cancer and who won't.  And even if it were completely an immunocompetence issue, the fact that your immune system is good right now doesn't mean that it will continue to be that way in the future. So better to take all possible measures to avoid getting HPV in the first place.

The argument that the vaccine might be proven harmful 20 years from now isn't a very good one.  For all we know, those of use who have been eating large quantities of microwaved food since Nixon was president might go on to develop weird esophageal cancers.  Or the heavy cell phone users might develop cancer of the auditory nerves.  Both forms of energy are generally considered safe today, but not enough time has passed that we can say they are harmless.  My generation is technically the large scale clinical trial: don't think I'm going to be ditching my microwave or my wireless internet connection any time soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would get the vaccine if I were in the target age group, and recommend that you do the same. The odds are much higher that you will die in a traffic accident than from adverse side effects of Gardasil or any other vaccine.


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm a medical assistant. We give this vaccine often. I think the "fainting" comes from being nervous and holding your breath. I have yet to experience any bad side effects from my patients.I haven't heard of this AWFUL pain. When I administer I grab the upper arm (deltoid ) pretty firm while injecting. Therefore the insertion of the needle is less to no pain.. I warn them they should feel a warm/heavy feeling and can experience it for a while. Soreness will occur a few days, possibly redness and swelling and to ice it =) It's recommended ages 9-26. Give in 3 doses--Date of 1st injection, 2 months later and 6 months after the 1st. We hand out pamphlets to mothers considering Gardasil for their daughter. Alot of mothers to the young girls express their concerns in thinking it is "allowing" sex. I tell them to think of it as more a "protectant" for when their older.


IMO.. its worth it. But if unsure, continue your research for re-assurance.

"HPV Types 16 and 18 cause 70% of cervical cancer cases, and HPV Types 6 and 11 cause 90% of genital warts cases." Who wants this?? JIC


Information about GARDASIL Â [Human Papillomavirus Quadrivalent (Types 6, 11, 16 and 18) Vaccine, Recombinant]


----------



## Moppit (Feb 29, 2008)

YES get the shot.  I was diagnosed with HPV strains 16 & 18 (the two most likely to lead to cervical cancer) and I wish the vaccine was available when I was younger.  Regular pap tests were responsible for finding my abnormal cells so I had a DNA typing and that identified the strains I have.  In Jan I had a LEEP procedure and hopefully my next pap test is normal.

This prompted me to send my daughter for the vaccine.  She has had all her shots and there wasn't any unusual pain involved.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 29, 2008)

Last year I also had strains 16 & 18 that were going to be cancerous cells, this all happened right before the shot came out. I had the LEEP procedure to get my cells burned, the numbing shot hurt the worse but the actual process was nerve racking. 
I had to go in for 3 check ups after my procedure to make sure everything is ok. My gyno said there is a chance of Abnormal paps will probably happen again, but I am SOO damn grateful that cells were found b4 it turned to cancer.
I read somewhere that the cancerous strains take a while to develop and is rare for it develop within a year and that is what happened to me (correct me if I am wrong on that). 
I would get it...


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 29, 2008)

This was a huge debate at a nusing conference I went to last year. I think its great. It really is meant for people who have not yet had sexual intercourse. It also only protects against certain strains. I can understand people being uncertain because it is fairly new. You have to weigh the pros and cons for yourself. As far as giving it to young girls it is a great idea and I personally think 13 is the right age. Children are becoming sexually active at a young age and they don't always come and talk to us like they should.


----------



## duckduck (Feb 29, 2008)

I had been sexually active with only two partners (one a virgin, and one who had only 1 previous partner) when I had an abnormal pap about 5 years ago (I was 19) due to HPV. I ended up having a cone biopsy in which they remove part of your cervix, and the analysis came back as "moderate dysplasia" - e.g. pre-cancerous cells which eventually develop into cancer. My paps have been clean since, but it is a possibility (and somewhat likely) that this will happen again. If it had existed before all of this happened, I would have KILLED to have gotten that shot. I was a 19 year old girl starting my 2nd year of college having serious surgery to get a developing cancer removed from my body. The medical science is there - the controversy stems from politics and religion. I say f*** them, it is your body, and your personal safety - get the shot. Also, thank you Captodometer - the information you posted is dead-on with what I have found and highly realistic. I understand there is a lot of fear and concern with getting this vaccine, but trust me, I would take my "chances" with it any day over the daily possibility of pre-cancerous cells brewing in my cervix.


----------



## duckduck (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh yeah - and I had to tell all of my future partners that I have a dangerous strain of HPV. Kinda ruins the mood a lot.


----------



## x3n (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not getting it.
80$ for it, no thank you.
And now the eighth graders get it for FREE.
Not far.
I'm not paying for it.
And I love how as soon as I saw this post, the commercial for it came on, rofl.


----------



## user46 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have taken the gardasil shot, i'm about to take my last one in March. It is the most painful shot i've ever taken. When it's done, your arm is sore for DAYS. I wish i had taken it sooner though, because i recently had a pap and it came back abnormal, also because of hpv. I had a biospy (also EXTREMELY painful for me), and they said the results were negative and i had no dysplasia. But in March i have to go back and have another pap done, just to be sure. It's definately taken a toll on my relationship, and on my body. The stuff women go through, huh?


----------



## duckduck (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_I have taken the gardasil shot, i'm about to take my last one in March. It is the most painful shot i've ever taken. When it's done, your arm is sore for DAYS. I wish i had taken it sooner though, because i recently had a pap and it came back abnormal, also because of hpv. I had a biospy (also EXTREMELY painful for me), and they said the results were negative and i had no dysplasia. But in March i have to go back and have another pap done, just to be sure. It's definately taken a toll on my relationship, and on my body. The stuff women go through, huh?_

 
That sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope for your sake it never advances. On the bright side, while being a woman kinda sucks now, after the men hit 55, they have to do the whole prostate thing


----------



## user46 (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_That sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope for your sake it never advances. On the bright side, while being a woman kinda sucks now, after the men hit 55, they have to do the whole prostate thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I'm only 19 so all this stuff is like weird. I never thought  i'd face something so potentially serious so soon.


----------



## duckduck (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_Thanks! I'm only 19 so all this stuff is like weird. I never thought  i'd face something so potentially serious so soon._

 
God, I know just how you feel. I never told any of my friends what was going on either - HPV wasn't as well known about 5 years ago, and I was terrified they would think I was "dirty" or something. It's damn scary to be in such a situation so young, and weird to realize how much some decisions can change the course of your life.  I dunno if the HPV vaccine should be _required_ per say,  but I hope that it (and abundant, correct information regarding it) is soon free and available to anyone who wants it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

HPV Vaccine Questions and Answers
*Content reviewed August 2006*
Print version




High-resolution print version





 (3MB)









 In June 2006, the Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP) voted to recommend the first vaccine developed to prevent cervical cancer and other diseases in females caused by certain types of genital human papillomavirus (HPV). The vaccine, Gardasil, protects against four HPV types, which together cause 70% of cervical cancers and 90% of genital warts.
The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) recently licensed this vaccine for use in girls/women, ages 9-26 years. The vaccine is given through a series of three shots over a six-month period.


Who should get the HPV vaccine 
Efficacy of the HPV vaccine 
Safety of the HPV vaccine 
Cost and coverage of the HPV vaccine 
What vaccinated girls/women need to know 
The Basics about Genital HPV & Cervical Cancer 
Other ways to prevent HPV and Cervical Cancer 





The HPV vaccine is recommended for 11-12 year-old girls, and can be given to girls as young as 9. The vaccine is also recommended for 13-26 year-old girls/women who have not yet received or completed the vaccine series. 
These recommendations have been proposed by the ACIP—a national group of experts that advises the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) on vaccine issues. These recommendations are now being considered by CDC. 
*Why is the HPV vaccine recommended for such young girls?*
Ideally, females should get the vaccine before they are sexually active. This is because the vaccine is most effective in girls/women who have not yet acquired any of the four HPV types covered by the vaccine. Girls/women who have not been infected with any of those four HPV types will get the full benefits of the vaccine. 
*Will sexually active females benefit from the vaccine?*
Females who are sexually active may also benefit from the vaccine. But they may get less benefit from the vaccine since they may have already acquired one or more HPV type(s) covered by the vaccine. Few young women are infected with all four of these HPV types. So they would still get protection from those types they have not acquired. Currently, there is no test available to tell if a girl/woman has had any or all of these four HPV types.
*Why is the HPV vaccine only recommended for girls/women ages 9 to 26?* 
The vaccine has been widely tested in 9-to-26 year-old girls/women. But research on the vaccine’s safety and efficacy has only recently begun with women older than 26 years of age. The FDA will consider licensing the vaccine for these women when there is research to show that it is safe and effective for them. 
*What about vaccinating boys?*
We do not yet know if the vaccine is effective in boys or men. It is possible that vaccinating males will have health benefits for them by preventing genital warts and rare cancers, such as penile and anal cancer. It is also possible that vaccinating boys/men will have indirect health benefits for girls/women. Studies are now being done to find out if the vaccine works to prevent HPV infection and disease in males. When more information is available, this vaccine may be licensed and recommended for boys/men as well. 
*Should pregnant women get the vaccine?*
The vaccine is not recommended for pregnant women. There has been limited research looking at vaccine safety for pregnant women and their unborn babies. So far, studies suggest that the vaccine has _not_ caused health problems during pregnancy, nor has it caused health problems for the infant-- but more research is still needed. For now, pregnant women should complete their pregnancy before getting the vaccine. If a woman finds out she is pregnant after she has started getting the vaccine series, she should complete her pregnancy before finishing the three-dose series.




Studies have found the vaccine to be almost 100% effective in preventing diseases caused by the four HPV types covered by the vaccine– including precancers of the cervix, vulva and vagina, and genital warts. The vaccine has mainly been studied in young women who had not been exposed to any of the four HPV types in the vaccine.
The vaccine was less effective in young women who had already been exposed to one of the HPV types covered by the vaccine. 
This vaccine does not treat existing HPV infections, genital warts, precancers or cancers. 
*How long does vaccine protection last? Will a booster shot be needed?*
The length of vaccine protection (immunity) is usually not known when a vaccine is first introduced. So far, studies have followed women for five years and found that women are still protected. More research is being done to find out how long protection will last, and if a booster vaccine is needed years later. 
*What does the vaccine not protect against?* 
Because the vaccine does not protect against _all_ types of HPV, it will not prevent all cases of cervical cancer or genital warts. About 30% of cervical cancers will _not_ be prevented by the vaccine, so it will be important for women to continue getting screened for cervical cancer (regular Pap tests). Also, the vaccine does _not_ prevent about 10% of genital warts—nor will it prevent other sexually transmitted infections (STIs). So it will still be important for sexually active adults to reduce exposure to HPV and other STIs. 

*Will girls/women be protected against HPV and related diseases, even if they don’t get all three doses?*
It is not yet known how much protection girls/women would get from receiving only one or two doses of the vaccine. For this reason, it is very important that girls/women get _all three doses_ of the vaccine.





The FDA has licensed the HPV vaccine as safe and effective. This vaccine has been tested in over 11,000 females (ages 9-26 years) around the world. These studies have shown no serious side effects. The most common side effect is soreness at the injection site. CDC, working with the FDA, will continue to monitor the safety of the vaccine after it is in general use.
*Does this vaccine contain thimerosal or mercury?* 
No. There is no thimerosal or mercury in the HPV vaccine. It is made up of proteins from the outer coat of the virus (HPV). There is no infectious material in this vaccine.





The retail price of the vaccine is $120 per dose ($360 for full series). 
*Will the HPV vaccine be covered by insurance plans?*
While some insurance companies may cover the vaccine, others may not. Most large insurance plans usually cover the costs of recommended vaccines. However, there is often a short lag-time after a vaccine is recommended, before it is available and covered by health plans. 
*What kind of government programs may be available to cover HPV vaccine?*
Federal health programs such as Vaccines for Children (VFC) will cover the HPV vaccine. The VFC program provides free vaccines to children and teens under 19 years of age, who are either uninsured, Medicaid-eligible, American Indian, or Alaska Native. There are over 45,000 sites that provide VFC vaccines, including hospitals, private clinics, and public clinics. The VFC Program also allows children and teens to get VFC vaccines through Federally Qualified Health Centers or Rural Health Centers, if their private health insurance does not cover the vaccine.
Some states also provide free or low-cost vaccines at public health department clinics to people without health insurance coverage for vaccines.




The HPV vaccine is given through a series of three shots over a 6-month period. The second and third doses should be given 2 and 6 months (respectively) after the first dose.
*Will girls/women who have been vaccinated still need cervical cancer screening?*
Yes. There are three reasons why women will still need regular cervical cancer screening. First, the vaccine will NOT protect against all types of HPV that cause cervical cancer, so vaccinated women will still be at risk for some cancers. Second, some women may not get all required doses of the vaccine (or they may not get them at the right times), so they may not get the vaccine’s full benefits. Third, women may not get the full benefit of the vaccine if they receive it after they’ve already acquired one of the four HPV types. 
*Should girls/women be screened before getting vaccinated?*
No. Girls/women do not need to get an HPV test or Pap test to find out if they should get the vaccine. An HPV test or a Pap test can tell that a woman may have HPV, but these tests cannot tell the specific HPV type(s) that a woman has. Even girls/women with one HPV type could get protection from the other vaccine HPV types they have not yet acquired. 

*Will girls be required to get vaccinated before they enter school?*
There are no federal laws that require children or adolescents to get vaccinated. All school and daycare entry laws are state laws—so they vary from state to state. To find out what vaccines are needed for children or teens to enter school or daycare in your state, check with your state health department or board of education.




Genital HPV is a common virus that is passed on through genital contact, most often during vaginal and anal sex. About 40 types of HPV can infect the genital areas of men and women. While most HPV types cause no symptoms and go away on their own, some types can cause cervical cancer in women. These types also have been linked to other less common genital cancers— including cancers of the anus, vagina, and vulva (area around the opening of the vagina). Other types of HPV can cause warts in the genital areas of men and women, called genital warts.
*How is HPV related to cervical cancer?*
Some types of HPV can infect a woman’s cervix (lower part of the womb) and cause the cells to change. Most of the time, HPV goes away on its own. When HPV is gone, the cervix cells go back to normal. But sometimes, HPV does not go away. Instead, it lingers (persists) and continues to change the cells on a woman’s cervix. These cell changes (or “precancers”) can lead to cancer over time, if they are not treated. 
*How common is HPV?* 
At least 50% of sexually active people will get HPV at some time in their lives. Every year in the United States (U.S.), about 6.2 million people get HPV. HPV is most common in young women and men who are in their late teens and early 20s. 
Anyone who has ever had genital contact with another person can get HPV. Both men and women can get it – and pass it on to their sex partners- without even realizing it. 
*How common is cervical cancer in the U.S.? How many women die from it?*
The American Cancer Society estimates that in 2006, over 9,700 women will be diagnosed with cervical cancer and 3,700 women will die from this cancer in the U.S. 
*How common are Genital Warts?*
About 1% of sexually active adults in the U.S. (about 1 million people) have visible genital warts at any point in time. 
*Is HPV the same thing as HIV or Herpes?*
HPV is NOT the same as HIV or Herpes (Herpes simplex virus or HSV). While these are all viruses that can be sexually transmitted— HIV and HSV do not cause the same symptoms or health problems as HPV.
*Can HPV and its associated diseases be treated?*
There is no treatment for HPV. But there _are_ treatments for the health problems that HPV can cause, such as genital warts, cervical cell changes, and cancers of the cervix, vulva, vagina and anus. 




Another HPV vaccine is in the final stages of clinical testing, but it is not yet licensed. This vaccine would protect against the two types of HPV that cause most (70%) cervical cancers. 
*Are there other ways to prevent cervical cancer?* 
Regular Pap tests and follow-up can prevent most, but not all, cases of cervical cancer. Pap tests can detect cell changes in the cervix _before_ they turn into cancer. Pap tests can also detect most, but not all, cervical cancers at an early, curable stage. Most women diagnosed with cervical cancer in the U.S. have either never had a Pap test, or have not had a Pap test in the last 5 years.
There is also an HPV DNA test available for use with the Pap test, as part of cervical cancer screening. This test is used for women over 30 or for women who get an unclear (borderline) Pap test result. While this test can tell if a woman has HPV on her cervix, it cannot tell _which_ types of HPV she has. 
*Are there other ways to prevent HPV?*
The only sure way to prevent HPV is to abstain from all sexual activity. Sexually active adults can reduce their risk by being in a mutually faithful relationship with someone who has had no other or few sex partners, or by limiting their number of sex partners. But even persons with only one lifetime sex partner can get HPV, if their partner has had previous partners. 
It is not known how much protection condoms provide against HPV, since areas that are not covered by a condom can be exposed to the virus. However, condoms may reduce the risk of genital warts and cervical cancer. They can also reduce the risk of HIV and some other STIs, when used all the time and the right way.
*Sources*
American Cancer Society. Detailed Guide: Cervical Cancer. What are the Key Statistics about Cervical Cancer? Last updated October 31, 2005.
Food and Drug Administration (FDA). FDA News: FDA Licenses New Vaccine for Prevention of Cervical Cancer and Other Diseases in Females Caused by Human Papillomavirus.
Harper DM, Franco EL, Wheeler C, et al; HPV Vaccine Study Group. Sustained efficacy up to 4.5 years of a bivalent L1 virus-like particle vaccine against human papillomavirus types 16 and 18: follow-up from a randomised controlled trial. Lancet. 2006; 367(9518): 1247-1255.
Ho GY, Bierman R, Beardsley L, et al. Natural history of cervicovaginal papillomavirus infection as measured by repeated DNA testing in adolescent and young women. N Engl J Med. 1998; 338(7):423-428.
Koutsky LA. Epidemiology of genital human papillomavirus infection. Am J Med. 1997; 102(5A):3-8. 
Mao C, Koutsky LA, Ault KA, et al. Efficacy of human papillomavirus-16 vaccine to prevent cervical intraepithelial neoplasia: a randomized controlled trial. Obstet Gynecol. 2006; 107(1):18-27.
National Institutes of Health (NIH). NIH Consensus Statement: Cervical Cancer. 1996; 14:1-38. 
Villa LL, Costa RLR, Petta CA, et al. Prophylactic quadrivalent human papillomavirus (types 6, 11, 16, and 18) L1 virus-like particle vaccine in young women: a randomised double-blind placebo-controlled multicentre phase II efficacy trial. The Lancet Oncology, 2005; 6(5): 271-278.
Weinstock H, Berman S, Cates W, Jr. Sexually transmitted diseases among American youth: incidence and prevalence estimates, 2000. Perspect Sex Reprod Health. 2004; 36(1):6-10.
http://mtrics.cdc.gov/b/ss/cdcgov/1/...hp=N&[AQE] 

Content provided by the Division of STD Prevention​ Home|Policies and Regulations|Disclaimer|e-Government|FOIA|Contact Us




Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
1600 Clifton Rd, Atlanta, GA 30333, U.S.A
Public Inquiries: 1-800-CDC-INFO (232-4636); 1-888-232-6348 (TTY)



Department of Health 
and Human Services


----------



## user79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I think I am too old for it and have been sexually active for over 10 years so I don't think it would be efficient for me, but if I was younger or had a young daughter, I would def do it.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I think you meant 'good than harm'._

 

OOPS!  I did!  I think the vaccination is a great thing!  Thanks...*fixing my post*


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 2, 2008)

I just got this shot the other day, and i honestly did not feel the needle go into my arm, but when the started pumping the stuff in, it HURT ALOT! my doctor told me i had to get it, she said it fights against cervical cancer.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 3, 2008)

Aggghhhh i'm still debating this! I have an appointment on Tuesday to do pap test to make sure i've never had HPV so i can get the needle!


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 3, 2008)

Personally, I'm not comfortable getting it until there's been more long term studies done. I'm not saying that it's a bad idea, in fact I think a vaccine like this is a fantastic breakthrough. However, being that I am in a monogamous relationship and get STI tests and pap smears once a year, I think that I am being pretty safe about my health. I do want to read more of the research that's already out there though. I think I'll go over one of the links Kuippo has posted.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 3, 2008)

I've had the first two shots and haven't had a problem, it really is up to you whether you want to risk future complications (if there is any). The shot here is for free so I felt I should have it.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 3, 2008)

Just a note: fainting can happen after any shot, it's not specific to this vaccine.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 4, 2008)

Fainting can happen if you inhale a ciggerette too deeply as well.  Fainting after a shot doesn't commonly occur - some people are afraid of needles.  I had a big ol' policeman faint on me when I gave him a flu shot.  It wasn't from the flu shot itself, it was his reaction-his wife said "aw he always does that".  It's not just from fear, people get syncopal from all sorts of causes.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 4, 2008)

what a coincidence...i was at a walk-in clinic today to get my presecription for my birth control pills and the doctor asked me if i got my pap yet and i haven't so she told me i should get it soon and then she told me to ask my family doctor about gardasil and how it protects against cervical cancer...the thing is i don't go to my family doctor. i usually just go to walk-in clinics and i dunno if i can get my shots at a walk-in ..


----------



## alehoney (Mar 4, 2008)

I've done HPV research (most of my undergrad/grad/med was spent doing something on HPV or HPV vaccine) and now research here at Hopkins. Even if the vaccination does cause a little pain, isn't it worth the protection from lifelong genital warts and painful deadly cervical cancer?  I urge you to look at some pictures of HPV related genital warts online, and to check on the effects of cervical cancer that can lead to death. Everyone (well most people) has sex, so lets protect ourselves. The vaccine prevents against 4 strains of HPV (although there are hundreds) but these 4 strains together are responsible for causing 90% of genital warts (subtypes 6 and 11) and 70% (subtypes 16 and 18) of cervical cancer, not a perfect vaccine, but definitely worth getting. Let me remind you that cervical cancer is one of the leading causes of death (especially cancer death) in women worldwide. 

I do not claim to be an expert but i certainly know alot about it so if anyone has any questions about this PM me


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't gotten it yet. But, a little less then a year ago I had an abnormal pap where the doctor told me not to worry but there could definitely be a chance of precancerous cells (scary considering I'm 17). Anyway, I went to a specialist and he couldn't find anything abnormal, and I'm going back for another pap at the end of this month. But, both him and my regular GP advised me to get the vaccine even though it may not be effective for me now. I'm over the age that it's free up here in Canada and it would now cost me 400$ so I'm not sure if I'll get it. The fact there haven't been long-term studies does worry me a bit also. I just don't know how much I trust what they say, for anyone who saw my post and opinions on the artificial sweeteners they tell us are safe, you'll understand lol.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 9, 2008)

My daughter has now had all three shots. She didn't have any side effects other than a little soreness at the injection area for a couple of days. She said the shot hurt less than a flu shot. She is 19 now and a freshman in college and 18 when she got the shots. I would have done it sooner had I known about it. I think it's great there is something to protect you from from such serious problems. Her doctor highly recommended it and I have sent info to my brother for my nieces in case their doctor doesn't talk to them about it. Check with your insurance as I've heard some will not pay for it, which I think is stupid not to pay for preventive care. Ours did cover it, but I was willing to pay out of pocket for the protection. Just look at all those scare articles just like when Prozac came out and they blamed a few suicides on it. It is for depression and sometimes depressed people commit suicide.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_My daughter has now had all three shots. She didn't have any side effects other than a little soreness at the injection area for a couple of days. She said the shot hurt less than a flu shot. She is 19 now and a freshman in college and 18 when she got the shots. I would have done it sooner had I known about it. I think it's great there is something to protect you from from such serious problems. Her doctor highly recommended it and I have sent info to my brother for my nieces in case their doctor doesn't talk to them about it. Check with your insurance as I've heard some will not pay for it, which I think is stupid not to pay for preventive care. Ours did cover it, but I was willing to pay out of pocket for the protection. Just look at all those scare articles just like when Prozac came out and they blamed a few suicides on it. It is for depression and sometimes depressed people commit suicide._

 
I guess I'll let everyone else be guinea pigs for awhile before i commit my daughters to the vaccine.  It sounds like a miracle drug, but i'm afraid in a couple of years they'll come out and say it may cause a horrible infliction. Of course any doctor is going to tell you the vaccine is a great thing, they seem to assume that all girls sleep around and they push medicines for pharmaceutical companies.  I'm also afraid young girls will think this is their free ticket to unprotected sex and risky behaviors.   If they are so adamant about vaccinating they should also vaccinate men because it has been shown effective,  Men can carry it, it's silly to put all the responsibility on the girls.
I didn't sleep around when I was younger, i get checkups at the doctor regularly and my husband doesn't have the virus so i'm in the clear.
As for your comment on anti depressants.. alot of people's symptoms get worse when they are on them, it is a very real problem and more prevalent in teens and young adults.  They have black box warnings about it and are one step away from being illegal.  Nobody seemed to notice these side effects for years after the drugs were on the market and now they are getting sued.


----------



## duckduck (Mar 10, 2008)

Let me start by saying that whether or not you get your daughters vaccinated is completely your and your family's decision. I would never want that decision to be made on misinformation, however, so here are some responses to what you said.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Of course any doctor is going to tell you the vaccine is a great thing, they seem to assume that all girls sleep around and they push medicines for pharmaceutical companies._

 
Well, to clarify, there is no good way to know or predict how many of what kind of sexual partners any given girl will have. You can't know by looking at her, and you can ask, but I've known plenty of girls who would swear up and down to their parents, doctors, priests, etc. that they were not sexually active when they most certainly were from ages as young as 13 or 14. 
Also, sex is not the only way to get HPV. Any genital contact can spread it with neither person knowing - condoms definitely help but they do not fully prevent the spread of HPV.
Finally, since at least 50%-75% of the US population currently has, or has carried a strain of HPV, a girl can wait until marriage to have any kind of sexual contact, and still end up getting it. Granted, it is less likely, but still entirely possible.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I'm also afraid young girls will think this is their free ticket to unprotected sex and risky behaviors._

 
I would try to think about this from your own standpoint - if you were somehow magically guaranteed to not get pregnant or contract an STD, would you just go around having sex with any & every person? No, you would want to stay monogamous with your husband/boyfriend/significant other. The same applies to most teens - they don't go running off to do the whole football team because it is suddenly "safe". If they were gonna do it, they would pretty much do it either way - safety is really not as big a deterrent as we would like to think.
On an interesting side note, it has been found that children & teens taught "abstinence only" sexual education are actually more likely to have sex with more partners at an earlier age. They are also more likely to become pregnant or contract a sexually transmitted disease. Educating children and teens honestly and openly about sex and its positives and negatives helps them to be better able to make safe, smart choices. Providing them with easy access to to the things they need to implement those safer choices (condoms, birth controls, and yes, even the vaccination) is in my opinion, even better.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_If they are so adamant about vaccinating they should also vaccinate men because it has been shown effective,  Men can carry it, it's silly to put all the responsibility on the girls._

 
The vaccination was first tested and approved by the FDA for women since for them, HPV can lead to cancer. The vaccination has not yet been tested as extensively on men - I believe we are still waiting on the the long-term results.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_ I didn't sleep around when I was younger, i get checkups at the doctor regularly and my husband doesn't have the virus so i'm in the clear._

 
Interestingly, HPV testing is not included in the standard STD panel. So, if you have been tested for STD's, that is wonderful, but that does not mean you have been tested for HPV. On top of that, there is no FDA approved test for HPV for men, so it is extremely unlikely that your husband could have been tested for it. 
Also, there are over 100 strains of HPV, only 13 of which can be tested for. So, even if you do go get an HPV test, you have absolutely no way of knowing if you carry one of the 87+ strains that cannot be tested for. This means that there is simply no way you can know if you are truly "in the clear" with regards to HPV.
On the bright side, the 13 strains of HPV that you can be tested for are generally the higher-risk strains, and I highly recommend considering it or talking to your doctor about it if you haven't already. 

HPV should not be thought of like herpes or gonorrhea where one simple test can determine if you have it. There are often no physical symptoms, and YOU SIMPLY CANNOT KNOW that you do not have HPV. You are not dirty or bad if you do have it - if anything, it is more normal to have had HPV that not. HPV does not exclusively come from "sleeping around" or having unprotected sex. It can be spread while wearing a condom, as well as during other sexual acts. The only known way to prevent HPV besides never having any sexual contact with anyone, is the Gardasil vaccination. The vaccination, however, only protects against 4 of the 100+ strains of HPV, but the 4 strains it does protect against are the most dangerous, and are considered to be responsible for 70% of cervical cancers and most genital warts. It is up to you and your family what you choose to do, but I thought it was important you had the facts.


----------



## Moppit (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I didn't sleep around when I was younger, i get checkups at the doctor regularly and my husband doesn't have the virus so i'm in the clear._

 
Just because you didn't sleep around doesn't mean you don't have HPV.  You can get the virus the first time you have intercourse or genital contact with someone infected and that first time might have been your only partner and it could take many years to surface.  Have you been tested for HPV?  Does 'checkups at the Dr. regularly' mean you get Pap tests?  The only way to test for HPV is a DNA typing.

Your 'sleeping around' comment is very ignorant and hurtful.  Do some HPV research because you are misinformed about some of the facts.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 10, 2008)

The comment that "I'm also afraid young girls will think this is their free ticket to unprotected sex and risky behaviors" is so wrong on so many levels. For one thing girls as well as boys need to be educated in all the risk factors of unprotected sex. This is equivalent to sticking your head in the sand or your fingers in your ears and going lalalalalala. It’s the same as the argument about making condoms and other protection available to teens. If we give then access to protection they all will be out having sex with everyone or if abortion is legal then women will use it as birth control. This kind of thinking is just absurd. This of course is your choice while your daughters are under 18 but I hope you will educate them to make their own choices as they get older about their bodies. I do not believe my daughter has had sex but hey, I may be wrong. But I do not feel that is the point here. It is about the prevention of potentially deadly diseases. I want my daughter to be well educated about her body and make her own choices.


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 11, 2008)

I had the gardisal shots but it def is not going to change the fact the you that you have abnormals paps, because  I do and I have ever since I was 18, I still go every 6 months ( im 21 now) the shots will only protect you against certain strains but that is still no garuntee, i think that it is only a decision you can make for your self and something that you have to think long and hard about... I didnt get the shots untill I was 20..so I think you should talk with your doctor ask all the questions you needto ask do all the research you need when anything hits you write it down so you can ask because questions about your body are very serious.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I guess I'll let everyone else be guinea pigs for awhile before i commit my daughters to the vaccine. It sounds like a miracle drug, but i'm afraid in a couple of years they'll come out and say it may cause a horrible infliction. Of course any doctor is going to tell you the vaccine is a great thing, they seem to assume that all girls sleep around and they push medicines for pharmaceutical companies. I'm also afraid young girls will think this is their free ticket to unprotected sex and risky behaviors. If they are so adamant about vaccinating they should also vaccinate men because it has been shown effective, Men can carry it, it's silly to put all the responsibility on the girls.
I didn't sleep around when I was younger, i get checkups at the doctor regularly and my husband doesn't have the virus so i'm in the clear.
As for your comment on anti depressants.. alot of people's symptoms get worse when they are on them, it is a very real problem and more prevalent in teens and young adults. They have black box warnings about it and are one step away from being illegal. Nobody seemed to notice these side effects for years after the drugs were on the market and now they are getting sued._

 
The reason for  vaccinating women first has many reasons-women give birth, women tend to be more responsible than males in general regarding their fertility-a woman may have to carry a child 9 months,feed the infant every three hours after its born, and raise it for the next 21 years.  Many men just dump their sperm and go on about their business. They don't have to invest as much, they have less to lose.  It's the same with the birth control pill.  You couldn't trust a man to take it every day.  Biology hardwires men to inseminate many women- but women in general are more choosey.  I say in general because there are exceptions to every rule.


----------

